# Gaffin on Justification



## Scott (Jan 25, 2005)

Those in the Dallas/Fort Worth area may be inetrested in this, which will be at Westminster Seminary's Dallas campus:

DR. RICHARD GAFFIN LECTURING ON JUSTIFICATION Friday, February 11, 1:30pm

Join us for a lecture by Dr. Richard B. Gaffin, Jr., Professor of Biblical and Systematic Theology, Westminster Theological Seminary, on the doctrine of Justification, followed by a Q & A session. Earlier this month at the Auburn Avenue Pastors Conference, Dr. Gaffin spoke on Pauline theology along with Dr. N.T. Wright whose writings have provoked much discussion within Reformed and Presbyterian circles. Dr. Gaffin's upcoming lecture offers an opportunity for focused attention on one of the central doctrines under discussion. For information on Dr. Gaffin, please see http://www.wts.edu/faculty/faculty-htstudies.html#gaffin Please reply to this email if you would like to attend.


----------



## wsw201 (Jan 25, 2005)

I think I am going to have to take the day off and go!


----------



## luvroftheWord (Jan 25, 2005)

I would love to go to that. I really like Gaffin and the work he's done in NT Biblical Theology. It's a shame I don't live in Dallas.


----------



## Scott (Feb 1, 2005)

Craig: If you want the tapes, let me know. I will get you ordering info.


----------



## cornelius vantil (Feb 5, 2005)

hey scott could you get that info as well? i really love dr. gaffin's ministry.


----------

